# [SOLVED] can i install MS Windows 8 with an DOS operating system?



## apollo11engage (Mar 4, 2012)

cheers everybody .:wink: 
i want to now can i install microsoft windows 8 on my computer using MS DOS system? attention please, i mean form the starting system boot and not CMD.exe . so how it is ?
thanks to you TechSupportForum:smile:


----------



## apollo11engage (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: can i install MS Windows 8 with an DOS operating system?*

any help?? 
sorry i made a mistake pals please forgive !
my question is just about this : "i want to now can i install microsoft windows 8 on my computer using MS DOS system?"

and NOT this ! : i mean form the starting system boot and not CMD.exe . so how it is ?

so..


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: can i install MS Windows 8 with an DOS operating system?*

In order to upgrade to Windows 8 you must be running a genuine version of Windows XP or Windows 7. After you have purchased and obtained the download, you can then save the file to an .iso and create a boot DVD or USB. Once you have a boot disk, you can boot to Windows 8 and complete the install.


----------



## apollo11engage (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: can i install MS Windows 8 with an DOS operating system?*



MPR said:


> In order to upgrade to Windows 8 you must be running a genuine version of Windows XP or Windows 7. After you have purchased and obtained the download, you can then save the file to an .iso and create a boot DVD or USB. Once you have a boot disk, you can boot to Windows 8 and complete the install.


thank you. so as you say, this will not be happen to install windows 7 or 8 by using any DOS OS's .right?


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: can i install MS Windows 8 with an DOS operating system?*

You cannot install Windows 8 using MS-DOS. Why do you want to do this? What problems are you having installing Windows 8?
Even on the older operating systems that supported this it was one of the more difficult installation methods.


----------



## apollo11engage (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: can i install MS Windows 8 with an DOS operating system?*



LMiller7 said:


> You cannot install Windows 8 using MS-DOS. Why do you want to do this? What problems are you having installing Windows 8?
> Even on the older operating systems that supported this it was one of the more difficult installation methods.


hi, thank you for answering sir. i haven't any problem with installing windows 8.just for know the answer this question sir.thank you.:thumb:


----------

